# Cpt for peterson hernia?



## jettagirlfl (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello, I have a question, I am leaning towards a unlisted code, but wanted to see if someone would know.

Ok, our DR has done a repair & reduction of a peterson hernia, pt is post op 1 yr roux limb bypass. So, he is fixing this hernia laparascopic. I have done research & asked fellow 
co-workers, but nobody seems to know what cpt code i would use.

This is a rare hernia repair & only happens to patients after this bypass procedure. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## preserene (Nov 4, 2010)

I find  this is what we could get for the lap procedure for Peterson Hernia,- unlisted code 49659.
553.8 hernia of other specified sites.
This is a rare hernia that too when the open surgical procedures are being replaced  scopies and by pass surgeries. 
After a lapse of many years, it is resurging  now again especially after the Roux-en-Y gastric bypass (to treat morbid obesity.)


----------

